# Sydney Hot Babes Street Photography



## FinancialWar

Market city by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr

she wanted to kill me after I took this shot...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I would have too. One of my professors said when he critiqued such a picture "why'd you do her like that with such a snapshot!?"


----------



## FinancialWar

because I was walking around with Canon S95 not a DSLR


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

FinancialWar said:


> because I was walking around with Canon S95 not a DSLR



No matter what camera, I understand her being mad at that pic!


----------



## rexbobcat

Yeah....I don't really see the merit in this shot....I'm sorry...


----------



## FinancialWar

be more specific please? What is wrong with this picture apart from her expression.


----------



## EIngerson

FinancialWar said:


> be more specific please? What is wrong with this picture apart from her expression.



They're being polite about telling you this is nothing more than a snap of a person who's mad you took their picture. The photo says nothing else.


----------



## FinancialWar

that's the whole point of street photography.


----------



## Josh220

FinancialWar said:


> that's the whole point of street photography.



Really? That's a bit of a stretch, even for a troll...


----------



## Judobreaker

Hmm ok, let's see.
I'm the best at this myself so don't expect me to come up with the best critique, but this is mainly what I think is wrong with the image:

1. It's crooked.
2. Composition is meh... You cut off half of her feet and butchered her friend.
3. The colors are slightly dull and boring.

Yes, street photography might be about 'snap shooting', I like 'snap shooting' myself actually.
But snap shots should look good too. Composition, lighting and post processing are just as important as with normal shooting.
The only real difference between street photography and studio/planned photography is the fact that you should be able to see interesting images and be able to capture them immediately because they might be gone within a few seconds.


----------



## FinancialWar

I don't really know what you mean by crooked. 

I will be more careful not to cut off feet. Her friend is not a concern. Should have cut her out in PP.

I can not control the colour and the lighting. It's the camera. But I will be getting the Fujifilm X100 should provide me with much better result. 

I don't have a computer that's powerful enough to run powerful PP software such as PS or Lr though. So I have to do with what I can.


----------



## Judobreaker

Well you could try Gimp first.
It's free and pretty good. 

Crooked means the image is tilted slightly, in this case to the left.
Colors and lighting can always be editing in post processing so you should really try and get some post processing software running.


----------



## Derrel

FinancialWar said:


> be more specific please? What is wrong with this picture apart from her expression.


It has a certain artistic statement to it. A sort of modernist feeling. It's like, "Hey,pervy guy with your camera at the mall, get the eff away from me,you creep!" The world needs photos like that.


----------



## FinancialWar

Judobreaker said:


> Well you could try Gimp first.
> It's free and pretty good.
> 
> Crooked means the image is tilted slightly, in this case to the left.
> Colors and lighting can always be editing in post processing so you should really try and get some post processing software running.



to the left do you mean anti clock wise?


----------



## FinancialWar

Derrel said:


> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> be more specific please? What is wrong with this picture apart from her expression.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a certain artistic statement to it. A sort of modernist feeling. It's like, "Hey,pervy guy with your camera at the mall, get the eff away from me,you creep!" The world needs photos like that.
Click to expand...


This is really depressing, Yesterday was the first time I really took the courage to the street. It was the first time doing street photography. Had people calling cop on me and stuff. Sad to say this was my best picture, because most of the are taken from side of the person as I didn't have the courage. 

How can I photograph people up close from the front without getting in trouble? 

Derrel, if that how people really think of me then I don't really see me getting into photography any more. Street photography is the only type that interest me and maybe portrait but I don't have that kind of money to buy expensive DSLR and light equipment. I just bought a X100 online and I already don't feel like use it this weekend after I get it.


----------



## Judobreaker

Yes, I mean anti-clockwise.

I you really want to go on with street shooting there's some things you should definitely keep in mind.
The most important being that most people don't really like strangers coming up to them to take their picture without asking.

This can be solved in a few ways.
You can use a longer lens to zoom in so you can stand further away and have a bigger chance of them not noticing.
You can take the photo a little further away and then crop the image.
Or you could ask them if you can take their picture.

The Fiju X100 has a fixed 23mm lens (equivalent to 35mm on full-frame camera) which means you can't stand too far away.
This leaves you with the other two options.
Shooting your images a bit further away, including more of the surroundings, is definitely something you should try.
This gives you more to work with. You can always crop a bit closer to the subject if you get too much of the surroundings in your photo but sometimes it's actually a good thing to have some surroundings in there. Just play with it a bit.
If you really want to get close you can just ask them if they mind. If they do, don't take the picture. If they don't, thank them and take the picture. Maybe even offer them a digital copy or something. People might just be less angry if you do it that way.


----------



## Judobreaker

Just to show you what you can do with a bit of cropping/post processing.
This is only very little work. 







Probably still not perfect but it's a big improvement in my opinion.


----------



## FinancialWar

from what I read so far, almost all street photographers suggest wide focal length, don't ask for permission and be brave. And I agree with them. Photos taken with a long zoom are meaningless and I'd look like a real stalker.

Sure, in the photo she looked angry, it is still far better expression than no expression.


----------



## Kombipete

You called the title of this thread "Sydney Hot Babes Street Photography". Were all your subjects young women or was that your intention to photograph them specifically?  Can see how if this title reflects your thinking about street photography, you might have some problems with people's reactions to you? An angry expression is not better than no expression. It just tells you, and us, that you are invading her space. And all street photographers say to be respectful of your subjects. Go out and take some photographs of blokes and give us some images to look at!


----------



## FinancialWar

I'd so about 60% women and 40% men. I am a little bit more scared taking pictures of guys. 




IMG_2681.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

Where is the street?


----------



## o hey tyler

Photo #1 looks like it's in a mall. If you  have privacy laws similar to that of the US, you COULD have the cops called on you for taking the first photo. You're in a mall it looks like, indoors, on private property. That is NOT where street photography should be done. It should be done on, I dunno, the street? 

At least in the US, if people have a reasonable expectation of privacy, or are on private property indoors, TO MY KNOWLEDGE that is illegal or unlawful. 

Photo 2 looks too much like SchwettyLens for me to comment...


----------



## FinancialWar

IMG_2406.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr


----------



## FinancialWar

o hey tyler said:


> Photo #1 looks like it's in a mall. If you  have privacy laws similar to that of the US, you COULD have the cops called on you for taking the first photo. You're in a mall it looks like, indoors, on private property. That is NOT where street photography should be done. It should be done on, I dunno, the street?
> 
> At least in the US, if people have a reasonable expectation of privacy, or are on private property indoors, TO MY KNOWLEDGE that is illegal or unlawful.
> 
> Photo 2 looks too much like SchwettyLens for me to comment...



Yes, shopping centre is private property, their land their rule. However, the subject in the photo is not the owner of the shopping centre. Therefore she has no power to stop me from taking her picture. Only the shopping centre management can ask to me stop taking pictures and that's as far as they can go, in that particular shopping centre, there was no "no photo" sign so I took pictures assuming photography is allowed. 
The private land owner can not delete pictures already taking in their shopping mall. Only the court has that power to delete my pictures.

No, you don't have expectation of privacy in a  shopping mall. It is not a love hotel, how can you expect to have privacy in a shopping mall?


----------



## cgipson1

So change your subjects....practice on trees, graveyards, cars, motorcycle, bikes, birds, dogs and everything esle you see. Quit taking shots of  "hot babes"! Your presentation on this thread, and the photo itself is less than inspiring also... unless you are training to be a low-life papparazzi!

There are a lot of things you can photograph.... try to be decent about it.


----------



## o hey tyler

FinancialWar said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo #1 looks like it's in a mall. If you  have privacy laws similar to that of the US, you COULD have the cops called on you for taking the first photo. You're in a mall it looks like, indoors, on private property. That is NOT where street photography should be done. It should be done on, I dunno, the street?
> 
> At least in the US, if people have a reasonable expectation of privacy, or are on private property indoors, TO MY KNOWLEDGE that is illegal or unlawful.
> 
> Photo 2 looks too much like SchwettyLens for me to comment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, shopping centre is private property, their land their rule. However, the subject in the photo is not the owner of the shopping centre. Therefore she has no power to stop me from taking her picture. Only the shopping centre management can ask to me stop taking pictures and that's as far as they can go, in that particular shopping centre, there was no "no photo" sign so I took pictures assuming photography is allowed.
> The private land owner can not delete pictures already taking in their shopping mall. Only the court has that power to delete my pictures.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm not saying that they DO have the authority to do that. Nor am I making assumptions about the subject's standing within the mall. I assumed she was just a patron. 

I don't know where you're getting the impression that I'm making these assumptions about your situation. I never mentioned anything about anyone deleting your photos did I? Nope, sure didn't. I did mention the possibility of legal trouble if she were to notify mall security. 

With that being said, it's still not a good idea to do it, as it could get you banned from the mall... And it's not really street photography. The subject is boring, unfavorable expression, etc. 

Simply actuating the shutter towards a random person in a public place does not make a "street photograph," do you follow? There still needs to be composition, and attention to detail to make a powerful image. That's why street photography is tough. 

Don't give up, because the 3rd image you posted was much better.


----------



## kundalini

Gotta agree with Tyler that it looks like a mall shot rather than a street shot.

I don't do a great deal of street shooting, but I bought an Oly EP3 to get a smaller (less pervy) footprint for this reason. A couple bits of advice I can offer to be personable, engage with your subjects if possible. Let them know you are trying to develop a style of street photography and putting together a porfolio AND you mean no harm. I usually carry some business cards with me, even though I'm not in photography as a business, so they can have a reasonable sense of relief that you're not just some GWC lurking in the shadows. 

I chatted with these boys for about ten minutes (only one shown here) and clicked off ~20 frames.








I commented to this gentleman how handsome he was dressed. He then proceeded to try and save my soul as he was a preacher, but nevertheless, we had an engaging conversation and parted with a handshake.








These art student kids were filming people on the street for their upcoming project. They just had people stand in front of their camera for ~5 minutes and do whatever. They obliged me, so I returned the favor.








Of course, there is always drive-by shooting.


















So my final words are to be upfront with people if confronted and to always wear a smile. By and large there should be no worries.

Good luck.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

cgipson1 said:


> So change your subjects....practice on trees, graveyards, cars, motorcycle, bikes, birds, dogs and everything esle you see. Quit taking shots of  "hot babes"! Your presentation on this thread, and the photo itself is less than inspiring also... unless you are training to be a low-life papparazzi!
> 
> There are a lot of things you can photograph.... try to be decent about it.



^^^^^^^^ that.  Oh, and what does she think about you posting that snapshot all over the Internetz on a  Sydney Hot Babes" thread


----------



## FinancialWar

cgipson1 said:


> .practice on trees, graveyards, cars, motorcycle, bikes, birds, dogs and everything esle you see.



you are one boring person aren't you? I still prefer photograph hot babes, and picking up few numbers along the way.


----------



## o hey tyler

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .practice on trees, graveyards, cars, motorcycle, bikes, birds, dogs and everything esle you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are one boring person aren't you? I still prefer photograph hot babes, and picking up few numbers along the way.
Click to expand...


So you got the number of the person in shot #1? 

For some reason, that is extremely hard to believe.


----------



## FinancialWar

2WheelPhoto said:


> ^^^^^^^^ that.  Oh, and what does she think about you posting that snapshot all over the Internetz on a  Sydney Hot Babes" thread



If I was her, I'd feel damn good.


----------



## FinancialWar

IMG_2670.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr


----------



## FinancialWar

IMG_2627.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr


----------



## FinancialWar

Thank you for the advice Kundalini, business cards is a good idea.


----------



## Kombipete

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .practice on trees, graveyards, cars, motorcycle, bikes, birds, dogs and everything esle you see.
> 
> 
> 
> you are one boring person aren't you? I still prefer photograph hot babes, and picking up few numbers along the way.
Click to expand...

   Mate, you've blown it. That's why they called the cops. That's why they thought you were being creepy. Because you were!  You weren't out to get skilled at street photography. You were out for the pickup. Don't need a photography forum for that.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Kombipete said:


> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .practice on trees, graveyards, cars, motorcycle, bikes, birds, dogs and everything esle you see.
> 
> 
> 
> you are one boring person aren't you? I still prefer photograph hot babes, and picking up few numbers along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mate, you've blown it. That's why they called the cops. That's why they thought you were being creepy. Because you were!  You weren't out to get skilled at street photography. You were out for the pickup. Don't need a photography forum for that.
Click to expand...


----------



## jowensphoto

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .practice on trees,  graveyards, cars, motorcycle, bikes, birds, dogs and everything esle you  see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are one boring person aren't you? I still prefer photograph hot babes, and picking up few numbers along the way.
Click to expand...


This makes you a GWAC, not a photographer.


----------



## jowensphoto

FinancialWar said:


> IMG_2670.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr



And do be careful, Sir GWAC... those chicks look young!


----------



## cgipson1

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .practice on trees, graveyards, cars, motorcycle, bikes, birds, dogs and everything esle you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are one boring person aren't you? I still prefer photograph hot babes, and picking up few numbers along the way.
Click to expand...


I would suggest you need to learn photography before trying to shoot people that obviously don't want to be shot! It is people like you that turn people off of having their photos taken.. because you have no respect for them.


----------



## cgipson1

FinancialWar said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^ that.  Oh, and what does she think about you posting that snapshot all over the Internetz on a  Sydney Hot Babes" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was her, I'd feel damn good.
Click to expand...


why? A half ass photo that is not well done or attractive.. she should feel good about that? NOT!


----------



## Bo4key

FinancialWar said:


> IMG_2670.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr



Much better shot, I just think you could have moved back a little bit so you didn't cut off the arm on the girl frame right and the feet of the girl frame left. This shot has better composition and expressions than the first shot you posted and is much more interesting.


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## MReid

Derrel;2518093It has a certain artistic statement to it. A sort of modernist feeling. It's like said:
			
		

> ^this


----------



## shortpants

I can't get past the fact that someone called the cops on you...and you seem surprised about that  :thumbdown:


----------



## jwbryson1

Derrel said:


> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> be more specific please? What is wrong with this picture apart from her expression.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a certain artistic statement to it. A sort of modernist feeling. It's like, "Hey,pervy guy with your camera at the mall, get the eff away from me,you creep!" The world needs photos like that.
Click to expand...


This guy should hook up with Schwettylens and be a collective "creep" together.


----------



## MReid

....seriously though...what you are doing is dangerous to you. Hope you realize that before you have a really bad experience.


----------



## IByte

No manners, no swagger and you expect people to be happy to you are taking photos of them? If anything you could have still saved face by apologizing to the lady and explained what were your intentions.


----------



## Derrel

FinancialWar said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> be more specific please? What is wrong with this picture apart from her expression.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a certain artistic statement to it. A sort of modernist feeling. It's like, "Hey,pervy guy with your camera at the mall, get the eff away from me,you creep!" The world needs photos like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is really depressing, Yesterday was the first time I really took the courage to the street. It was the first time doing street photography. Had people calling cop on me and stuff. Sad to say this was my best picture, because most of the are taken from side of the person as I didn't have the courage.
> 
> How can I photograph people up close from the front without getting in trouble?
> 
> Derrel, if that how people really think of me then I don't really see me getting into photography any more. Street photography is the only type that interest me and maybe portrait but I don't have that kind of money to buy expensive DSLR and light equipment. I just bought a X100 online and I already don't feel like use it this weekend after I get it.
Click to expand...


Okay, first off, I HAVE DONE street photography myself. It takes some courage to do it. But this is not "street" photography. You were in a mall. An enclosed mall. You approached two attractive young women who were engaged in a conversation with one another. You have first off, violated the personal space of these two...you need to learn about the different "spaces" in your culture. Close personal, personal, public space--all of these distances exist in the minds of people. Are you aware of this? What you did was to come INSIDE of the public space zone surrounding these women, and you got into their "personal" space, in an enclosed shopping mall, while they were seated, and conversing. Not good.

See, this again, is NOT "street"..this is INDOORS, and the people are seated...you got too close...so close that one of the women is showing her disdain for your privacy invasion. Had you been outdoors, with the women free to walk away, turn, move,and with other people nearby, you might well have received a different reaction. I would suggest that if you wish to continue, start by working outdoors, where people are in closer proximity to other people. And where they are standing, not seated. Walking right up to a pair of women, engaged in conversation in a mall, and shooting a photo of only ONE on them, is kind of "pervy", in my opinion. With the camera in "tall" orientation, it is obvious that you are photographing only ONE of them, and not BOTH of them...in other words, you are "targeting" one of two women...again...indoors, seated, and you're in-close. Too close to them!

You need some more understanding of how to do this correctly. First off, get out on the STREETS. It very well might be against Mall policy to photograph strangers in the mall, or even to shoot photos in any way,shape, or form. A mall is NOT public property, like the streets are--it is PRIVATE property, onto which the public is allowed access....soooooo....many people feel they have a right to privacy. If you had shot this from farther away, and not walked right in to their space, you might well have gotten a less-negative reaction.


----------



## jowensphoto

jwbryson1 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> be  more specific please? What is wrong with this picture apart from her  expression.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a certain artistic statement to it. A sort of modernist feeling.  It's like, "Hey,pervy guy with your camera at the mall, get the eff away  from me,you creep!" The world needs photos like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy should hook up with Schwettylens and be a collective "creep" together.
Click to expand...


The difference between Schwetty and this guy: Schwetty makes jokes and has talent. This guy has no talent, doesn't seem to care that he has no talent, and is dead serious.


----------



## Derrel

FinancialWar said:


> IMG_2670.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr



A few observations: OUTDOORS. Teenage girls. Horizontal camera, clearly photographing them ALL, and not picking out the sexiest one. Girls, in a trio, out to see, and to be seen. Very differrnt from the 25-year-old women inside the mall in the Original Post. This groups is clearly "okay with the fact" that you are photographing them. These girls, and these are GIRLS, not "women", are in fact, kind of hamming it up, for your lens.


----------



## jowensphoto

Yes, GIRLS. Which is why I felt I should warn OP (given the assumption that he is of legal age)... be careful whose number you pick up.


----------



## Trever1t

Have you thought about approaching and asking permission to photograph? "Hi I'm so and so. street photographer and would love to capture your image" ?

Without telescopic lens I think this is your only avenue.


----------



## pgriz

Being a good street photographer is tough.  Here's one I know, has been doing it for years...  and he still gets told off from time to time...  Jeffry Plomley Photography

If you're not sure about the gendre, here's a link to some images that are pretty good.  101 Awe-Inspiring Examples Of Street Photography.  If you look at these, you do see people, but almost always in a way that is though-provoking and makes you want to know more.  It's about the juxtaposition of different elements that usually make the image noteworthy.  

If you are using your camera as a pickup line, I have it on good authority that holding a cute puppy or even cuter baby works much better.


----------



## Diffuser

pgriz said:


> If you're not sure about the gendre, here's a link to some images that are pretty good.  101 Awe-Inspiring Examples Of Street Photography.  If you look at these, you do see people, but almost always in a way that is though-provoking and makes you want to know more.  It's about the juxtaposition of different elements that usually make the image noteworthy.



Thanks for sharing that link. Absolutely inspiring images!
As for number 38, do you think this could be setup (hope I don't insult anyone with this) or is it really pure real life? It's amazing the story telling, the 2 girls chatting on the left, the girl taking the picture 
and the guy checking out the bin is just the top on the ice cream so to speak? ;-)
All that in one shot, perfect moment & timing.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

pgriz said:


> Being a good street photographer is tough.  Here's one I know, has been doing it for years...  and he still gets told off from time to time...  Jeffry Plomley Photography
> 
> If you're not sure about the gendre, here's a link to some images that are pretty good.  101 Awe-Inspiring Examples Of Street Photography.  If you look at these, you do see people, but almost always in a way that is though-provoking and makes you want to know more.  It's about the juxtaposition of different elements that usually make the image noteworthy.
> 
> If you are using your camera as a pickup line, I have it on good authority that holding a cute puppy or even cuter baby works much better.



Incredible photos, thanks for the link


----------



## blackrose89

Better off trying to be discreet and from a moderate distance rather then shoving a camera in someone's face. I find personally, when you try to "sneak" a shot and catch people unaware you get much more intimate, real, natural moments. 


Taken with an Iphone with no zoom. Daughter laying in her father's lap. Still compositionally correct.




Subway by blackrose1981, on Flickr

Taken with my D3100




DSC_0413 by blackrose1981, on Flickr

Technically stranger photography and not street, but still a nice moment caught




DSC_0517 by blackrose1981, on Flickr

Events can be a good place to capture people. I think at events people are much prepared to deal with the fact there will be people with cameras going around.


----------



## imagemaker46

As Charlie Brown used to say "Good Grief"

Is this how people have started to view photography?  We used to call this ambush photography, sneaking up on people and shooting.  It's no wonder photographers are being treated like crap.


----------



## FinancialWar

Trever1t said:


> Have you thought about approaching and asking permission to photograph? "Hi I'm so and so. street photographer and would love to capture your image" ?
> 
> Without telescopic lens I think this is your only avenue.



5 Reasons Why You Shouldn&#8217;t Ask For Permission When Shooting Street Photography


----------



## blackrose89

All photography opinions on ethics and conducts aside, I'm probably close to the age of the girl in the original post, and yes I would find it concerning if a man randomly came, singled me out, shoved a camera in my face and took a photo without explaining why. I think it would be poor conduct if it was in the street. IMO its the random invasion of the actual physical personal space  being violated that is the primary issue here and shouldn't be done even on the street.


----------



## shortpants

Asking permission is good if you want to take a portrait and engage the subject. When you're truly taking street photographs you're not usually up in someone's personal space and most of the time people don't even know what exactly you're taking a picture of. I think maybe once someone curiously asked me what I was shooting and my answer was "the scenery".


----------



## FinancialWar

Blackrose: I understand the equation. It's either respecting the subject's personal space or getting up close and get the shot. I can choose one. 

I also used some deceptive methods such as the picture below. I pretended I was shooting the building behind her and after I took the shot I said to her "excuse me you're in my way."  She didn't get angry or anything. 




IMG_2600.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S

> These art student kids were filming people on the street for their upcoming project. They just had people stand in front of their camera for ~5 minutes and do whatever. They obliged me, so I returned the favor.




  Kundalini.... you should have been worried about these guys taking your picture, especially when they do it with the lens cap still on.   lol


----------



## blackrose89

FinancialWar said:


> Blackrose: I understand the equation. It's either respecting the subject's personal space or getting up close and get the shot. I can choose one.



You can have both actually.

IMO you're too close in the photo with the teen girls too. Luckily they didn't seem to mind, but it still seems close enough to make someone uncomfortable. And you posted another photo with the same "WTF are you doing" expression with the girls on the bench outside. Obviously, there is _something _wrong with the way your approaching your subjects. If you wanted to photograph a bird, you wouldn't run up to it really fast screaming and shove a camera in it's face right? You'd frighten it. Well each subject requires it's own conduct of approach and people are no different. You say you have to choose between the two, but you can have both actually. You can either take a photo from a reasonable distance, (I'm not saying be 30 ft away) and later crop the image in PP to fill the frame with the subject that you want. Or if you're really interested in this type of photography get a P&S with a a decent zoom lens. My NIkon Coolpix L120 has a very very good zoom on it and some places you can find a deal on it for only $150. You can have the best of both worlds.

This bee was taken at a distance but it's still a closed, tight crop with greta detail. Taken with the camera I mentioned above.




bee feeding by blackrose1981, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Tony S said:


> Kundalini.... you should have been worried about these guys taking your picture, especially when they do it with the lens cap still on. lol




I actually pointed that out to them......







"New camera" was the excuse they gave me.


----------



## FinancialWar

wouldn't you lose out much of the pixels if you crop too much.


----------



## blackrose89

FinancialWar said:


> wouldn't you lose out much of the pixels if you crop too much.


The bee photo above was cropped ALOT. So you had both, an extremly tight crop and a lotof zoom and still caught detail. If you got a P&S with a decent zoom like what I have you probably wouldnt be doing much of cropping ( you wouldnt need a such a tight crop for a street photo if you could zoom in) and still get the shot while respecting their space.


----------



## imagemaker46

FinancialWar said:


> Blackrose: I understand the equation. It's either respecting the subject's personal space or getting up close and get the shot. I can choose one.
> 
> I also used some deceptive methods such as the picture below. I pretended I was shooting the building behind her and after I took the shot I said to her "excuse me you're in my way." She didn't get angry or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2600.jpg by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr



Yes deception is a wonderful tool for a photographer to be using, along with trying to pick the girls up, or getting some numbers. You're well on your way to getting your balls kicked up past your ears for these practices.  Let us know when you are singing soprano


----------



## FinancialWar

I'm a fast runner.


----------



## cgipson1

FinancialWar said:


> I'm a fast runner.



Ahhh... one of THOSE!


----------



## kundalini

FinancialWar said:


> .....
> 
> I also used some deceptive methods such as the picture below.
> 
> .....


Deception is for cowards and losers. 

FFS, she has a camera in her hand. Why not ask if you can get a couple of shots of her for a "photos of photographers" project you're working on? Thinking on your feet will yield more (and better) photos than the GWAC approach.


----------



## blackrose89

I just looked through youre photostream and it looks like a few people look unhappy. You even took a shot in a mall with a woman on a bench trying really hard to conceal her face. Come on, have_ some _respect. Just because you're legally allowed doesn't mean you should abuse it (although a mall is not public property)


----------



## cgipson1

We need a new term... PWAC! Anyone want to guess what it means?


----------



## FinancialWar

cgipson1 said:


> We need a new term... PWAC! Anyone want to guess what it means?



pro with a camera?


----------



## blackrose89

Charlie is it along the lines of kittywithacamera?


----------



## Judobreaker

I bet he means Perv With A Camera.


----------



## FinancialWar

blackrose89 said:


> I just looked through youre photostream and it looks like a few people look unhappy. You even took a shot in a mall with a woman on a bench trying really hard to conceal her face. Come on, have_ some _respect. Just because you're legally allowed doesn't mean you should abuse it (although a mall is not public property)



it's Sydney that's why. Most Sydney based photographers agree that Sydneysiders are very anti-photographers. Just go to ausphotography.net.au or whirlpool.net.au and you'll see what I mean. 

If I was in HK, it would be a much different story. Everybody's taking photo of everyone and one one minds of their photos taken.


----------



## Judobreaker

Well yeah, I can imagine that...
Usually when I see asian people here in Holland they are carrying some sort of camera taking a photo roughly every 10 steps.
You should see them on Kinderdijk, hilarious!


----------



## FinancialWar

blackrose89 said:


> Charlie is it along the lines of kittywithacamera?



Agreed, most people on this forum seem to one a Kittywithacamera. They don't have the balls to do what I did lol. 

Taking pictures of trees, birds, dog, wall, rock... takes no courage. Any one do that.


----------



## cgipson1

blackrose89 said:


> Charlie is it along the lines of kittywithacamera?



I think the Judo man hit the mark!  lol!


----------



## bhop

First off, to some other comments about this being inside a mall.. so what?  "Street" is a description for a style of photography.. it doesn't have to be on the street.

That said, succeeding at street photography isn't as easy as just snapping a pic of some pretty girls.  As other's have mentioned, you still need to practice some basic rules of photography like composition and so forth.  You also need something that makes it interesting, some kind of play on the background and subjects for instance, or a play on color or contrast.  'Real' street photography is hard.. I suck at it..

One of my favorite street photo groups on flickr is the hardcore street photography group.  They're pretty selective about the pics they choose to add, but I think that's one of the things that makes the group what it is.
Flickr: The HCSP (Hardcore Street Photography) Pool


----------



## blackrose89

FinancialWar said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie is it along the lines of kittywithacamera?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, most people on this forum seem to one a Kittywithacamera. They don't have the balls to do what I did lol.
Click to expand...

I love to photograph strangers. None of my photos have expressions like that   I don't think it's about having balls. I think it's about having enough to respect not to do it in that manner.


----------



## cgipson1

FinancialWar said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie is it along the lines of kittywithacamera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, most people on this forum seem to one a Kittywithacamera. They don't have the balls to do what I did lol.
> 
> Taking pictures of trees, birds, dog, wall, rock... takes so courage. Any one do that.
Click to expand...



So you are calling most people on this forum Pu$$ies? Wow.. you are a cocky little one, aren't you?  I don't call that balls.. I call that socially retarded!


----------



## FinancialWar

cgipson1 said:


> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie is it along the lines of kittywithacamera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, most people on this forum seem to one a Kittywithacamera. They don't have the balls to do what I did lol.
> 
> Taking pictures of trees, birds, dog, wall, rock... takes so courage. Any one do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling most people on this forum Pu$$ies? Wow.. you are a cocky little one, aren't you?  I don't call that balls.. I call that socially retarded!
Click to expand...


So you're calling Bruce Gilden and Eric Kim socially retarded?? Just because you don't have the balls to do street photography 3 feet from someone's face. Socially retarded? why would I be socially acceptable to someone I don't even know?? If I do this in front of or to my workmates, families or friends that would be socially retarded. To someone I don't know and will never likely to meet again, I don't give a care. 

I am breaking social boundaries yeah sure, to get the shot I want, as long as I am within the legal boundary I am cool with that.


----------



## MTVision

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> I love to photograph strangers. None of my photos have expressions like that  I don't think it's about having balls. I think it's about having enough to respect not to do it.



Exactly. And isn't the point of street photography to catch people acting naturally - not posed or giving your dirty "WTF" looks. 

People in the US don't necessarily want their pictures taken by strangers either. Shouldn't you blend in and be as unobtrusive as possible?? 

Or I guess you could just publish an entire book called "It took Balls" and then have it filled with people flipping you off, hiding their faces or giving you dirty looks.


----------



## Judobreaker

I'd rather have no balls and be able to respect peoples privacy than have balls and be proud of disrespecting peoples privacy to be honest...

I was ready to overlook the fact that you crossed that boundary when I first replied in this topic because everyone has to learn stuff when starting out with photography.
However, you've made it quite clear that not only you're willing to do it again... No you're simply damn proud of it too.


----------



## Robin Usagani

FinancialWar said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie is it along the lines of kittywithacamera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, most people on this forum seem to one a Kittywithacamera. They don't have the balls to do what I did lol.
> 
> Taking pictures of trees, birds, dog, wall, rock... takes no courage. Any one do that.
Click to expand...


Come and take a picture of my friend's mastiff.


----------



## Judobreaker

I'd like you see take a picture of a dragonfly...
They should be easy subject, they love it when you get up close!


----------



## cgipson1

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, most people on this forum seem to one a Kittywithacamera. They don't have the balls to do what I did lol.
> 
> Taking pictures of trees, birds, dog, wall, rock... takes so courage. Any one do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling most people on this forum Pu$$ies? Wow.. you are a cocky little one, aren't you?  I don't call that balls.. I call that socially retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're calling Bruce Gilden and Eric Kim socially retarded??
Click to expand...


You aren't Bruce Gilden or Eric Kim.. you are some jerk with a crappy Point and Shoot that seems to like to bother people...


----------



## cgipson1

Judobreaker said:


> I'd like you see take a picture of a dragonfly...
> They should be easy subject, they love it when you get up close!



That would be amusing!!  lol!


----------



## Judobreaker

Besides being amusing, it would also be a good learning experience!
I mean, a photographer with his skill?!




(Should definitely be a good example on how NOT to do it...)


----------



## blackrose89

Judobreaker said:


> I'd like you see take a picture of a dragonfly...They should be easy subject, they love it when you get up close!


Even then you gotta be careful and respectful. With nature as well. Even squirrels will give you that "WTF" look when their personal space is invaded

DSCN0453 by blackrose1981, on Flickr


----------



## FinancialWar

cgipson1 said:


> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling most people on this forum Pu$$ies? Wow.. you are a cocky little one, aren't you?  I don't call that balls.. I call that socially retarded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're calling Bruce Gilden and Eric Kim socially retarded??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't Bruce Gilden or Eric Kim.. you are some jerk with a crappy Point and Shoot that seems to like to bother people...
Click to expand...


same can be said to 99% of street photographers out there. Plus you know nothing about camera it seems. S95 is top of the line P&S with manual control and RAW imaging....


----------



## ghache

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're calling Bruce Gilden and Eric Kim socially retarded??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't Bruce Gilden or Eric Kim.. you are some jerk with a crappy Point and Shoot that seems to like to bother people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same can be said to 99% of street photographers out there. Plus you know nothing about camera it seems. S95 is top of the line P&S with manual control and RAW imaging....
Click to expand...


LOL, REALLLLLLLY?


----------



## blackrose89

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're calling Bruce Gilden and Eric Kim socially retarded??
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't Bruce Gilden or Eric Kim.. you are some jerk with a crappy Point and Shoot that seems to like to bother people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same can be said to 99% of street photographers out there. Plus you know nothing about camera it seems. S95 is top of the line P&S with manual control and RAW imaging....
Click to expand...

You're right. Charlie is Sh!t with a camera.


----------



## Judobreaker

blackrose89 said:


> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't Bruce Gilden or Eric Kim.. you are some jerk with a crappy Point and Shoot that seems to like to bother people...
> 
> 
> 
> same can be said to 99% of street photographers out there. Plus you know nothing about camera it seems. S95 is top of the line P&S with manual control and RAW imaging....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right. Charlie is Sh!t with a camera.
Click to expand...


Aren't we all? ^^


----------



## blackrose89

Judobreaker said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> same can be said to 99% of street photographers out there. Plus you know nothing about camera it seems. S95 is top of the line P&S with manual control and RAW imaging....
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Charlie is Sh!t with a camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we all? ^^
Click to expand...

True.


----------



## FinancialWar

there's a picture of an inanimate object I took in a graveyard... Crap, I even bother people when they are dead...




IMG_1249 by &#26085;&#26412;&#20809;&#23398;, on Flickr


----------



## FinancialWar

After watching this video, I am inspired to quite my full time job. And do street photography full time.

[youtube]



[/youtube]


----------



## IByte

FinancialWar said:
			
		

> same can be said to 99% of street photographers out there. Plus you know nothing about camera it seems. S95 is top of the line P&S with manual control and RAW imaging....



LOL, dude seriously having a hissy fit on a public forum?  Are you not realizing that you are the reason why "civilians" distrust photographers in the first place?  I bet you are mad because you were expecting a different response, and now you are getting chewed for a basic privilige that many photographers value.  Are you the reincarnation of thephotoguy?  Seriously take your unwanted whining and crying to Facebook. 

 If I saw you pointing the camera at me, I would have given you the best shot of the moon.  Grow up or get the out of heck here.  

Sorry folks just annoyed that you can't be civil and give good constructive advice.....getting a beer, who wants one?


----------



## cgipson1

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're calling Bruce Gilden and Eric Kim socially retarded??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't Bruce Gilden or Eric Kim.. you are some jerk with a crappy Point and Shoot that seems to like to bother people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same can be said to 99% of street photographers out there. Plus you know nothing about camera it seems. S95 is top of the line P&S with manual control and RAW imaging....
Click to expand...


Yea.. you are right.. I have only been doing this for a little while.. and really know nothing at all!  

btw.. you are what.. maybe 16 or so?  lol!


----------



## kundalini

FinancialWar said:


> ... Crap, I even bother people when they are dead...


.... plus overexposing the distant background and underexposing the subject.

Were you trying to have a laugh?

Hardee Har


----------



## mjhoward

jowensphoto said:


>



This is so ironic, because like this squirrel, the OP was also trying to get a nut!


----------



## kundalini

mjhoward said:


> This is so ironic, because like this squirrel, the OP was also trying to get a nut!


It has been scientifically proven that if you forced feed a baby squirrel 700 cannabis cigarettes a day, the laws of nature seem to wane, whereas the subject squirrel will tend to play with his nuts rather than store them.



Credit to Chevy Chase on a SNL Weekend Update skit


----------



## shortpants

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, most people on this forum seem to one a Kittywithacamera. They don't have the balls to do what I did lol.
> 
> Taking pictures of trees, birds, dog, wall, rock... takes so courage. Any one do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling most people on this forum Pu$$ies? Wow.. you are a cocky little one, aren't you?  I don't call that balls.. I call that socially retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're calling Bruce Gilden and Eric Kim socially retarded?? Just because you don't have the balls to do street photography 3 feet from someone's face. Socially retarded? why would I be socially acceptable to someone I don't even know?? If I do this in front of or to my workmates, families or friends that would be socially retarded. To someone I don't know and will never likely to meet again, I don't give a care.
> 
> I am breaking social boundaries yeah sure, to get the shot I want, as long as I am within the legal boundary I am cool with that.
Click to expand...


*yawn* yeah balls of steel. Creepy guys never get in girls faces. You're the first. Ever.


----------



## blackrose89

OP all sarcasm and insulting aside let me ask you a serious question and hopefully you can give me a real answer. 

How exactly do you think your photos are better benefited with your approach as opposed to what others do who try to be discreet and respectful? Looking through your photostream, when you take the, let's call it the "bold" approach I see a lot of "WTF" and unhappy faces staring at you.  Is this what you are trying to accomplish? You insist that your approach is better. So can you answer in what way?


----------



## SCraig

Word of advice, OP ... Stay FAR away from the southern USA with your attitude.  Stick a camera in the wrong face in places around here and you'll need surgery to remove it from some place you don't want it to be.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Winning thread right here


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

SCraig said:


> Word of advice, OP ... Stay FAR away from the southern USA with your attitude.  Stick a camera in the wrong face in places around here and you'll need surgery to remove it from some place you don't want it to be.



Yeah and if you here one of our southern gals solemnly say "ah heh-ul naw" you better RUN!  And her concealed weapons permit is the least of your worries


----------



## jake337

FinancialWar said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> be more specific please? What is wrong with this picture apart from her expression.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a certain artistic statement to it. A sort of modernist feeling. It's like, "Hey,pervy guy with your camera at the mall, get the eff away from me,you creep!" The world needs photos like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is really depressing, Yesterday was the first time I really took the courage to the street. It was the first time doing street photography. Had people calling cop on me and stuff. Sad to say this was my best picture, because most of the are taken from side of the person as I didn't have the courage.
> 
> How can I photograph people up close from the front without getting in trouble?
> 
> Derrel, if that how people really think of me then I don't really see me getting into photography any more. Street photography is the only type that interest me and maybe portrait but I don't have that kind of money to buy expensive DSLR and light equipment. I just bought a X100 online and I already don't feel like use it this weekend after I get it.
Click to expand...


Go and talk to them first.  

I see two kinds of street photography. although there may be more.  One involves long  lens and capturing moments that are very candid.  The second involves short lens but I see the best results when a photographer strikes up a conversation first then ask if they can take a photograph.  It is not easy as many are people are shy.  Some of the best street photographers are very people friendly individuals.

Street photography is not easy.  You have to scout out your locations first, finding the best angles and backgrounds and then wait.  Wait for the right moment, right light, right situation happening in front of you.


----------



## cgipson1

2WheelPhoto said:


> Winning thread right here



Whats the matter, 2Wheel? Don't care for PWAC's?  lol


----------



## SCraig

2WheelPhoto said:


> Yeah and if you here one of our southern gals solemnly say "ah heh-ul naw" you better RUN!  And her concealed weapons permit is the least of your worries


You got that right!  Living in Nashville the streets downtown are always filled with interesting people whose goal is to be the next great music sensation.  I avoid them 

My "Street Photography" efforts revolve around special events such as the Tennessee Renaissance Festival, Zombie Walks at Halloween, and other events where people enjoy being photographed and expect it.  Those I enjoy, walking around on the street sticking a camera into the face of someone who doesn't want it there I do not.


----------



## jake337

FinancialWar said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie is it along the lines of kittywithacamera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, most people on this forum seem to one a Kittywithacamera. They don't have the balls to do what I did lol.
> 
> Taking pictures of trees, birds, dog, wall, rock... takes no courage. Any one do that.
Click to expand...


Maybe not courage, but skills and knowledge to create something worth looking at.  Unlike anything you've posted.  Again skilled street photographers do not just point and shoot.  The plan out their locations and times of day for these locations, waiting for beautiful light to cast on the unknown subjects they have in front of them.

If this is the kind of photography you want to get into you can practice shooting without looking through the view finder, at your hip instead so they don't see you taking them.

Like these randoms:








But I think it's always better to engage your subject first, judge their reaction to the camera, then take an exposure if they seem cool with it.


----------



## Kombipete

Good article on Chris Weeks           Street Magician: The Photography of Chris Weeks by $techgnotic on deviantART


----------



## FinancialWar

thank you guys, I will take your advices into heart this weekend when I get to shoot with my Fujifilm X100. However it is even harder to be more discrete with the X100 than the S95 since it is bigger and it is not full black like the S95. But I will stand a bit further from the subject.


----------



## IByte

FinancialWar said:
			
		

> thank you guys, I will take your advices into heart this weekend when I get to shoot with my Fujifilm X100. However it is even harder to be more discrete with the X100 than the S95 since it is bigger and it is not full black like the S95. But I will stand a bit further from the subject.



.....Did we just have a breakthough O.O?


----------



## imagemaker46

FinancialWar said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new term... PWAC! Anyone want to guess what it means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pro with a camera?
Click to expand...

 Prick with a camera.


----------



## imagemaker46

FinancialWar said:


> thank you guys, I will take your advices into heart this weekend when I get to shoot with my Fujifilm X100. However it is even harder to be more discrete with the X100 than the S95 since it is bigger and it is not full black like the S95. But I will stand a bit further from the subject.



Just hide in the bushes.


----------



## pgriz

I think the word we're missing here is "respect".  If you respect your subject, then you will want to show the subject's character, imply a story, make them a protagonist in visual irony.  You do not "prey" on them, show them in a bad light, or take images that ridicule them.  Whe that respect is there, the image you create is sympathetic and can be honest.  Without respect, you get hostility, defensiveness and conflict.  It's an attitude that works as a filter for your mind, and guides your eye.

The photographer that I linked to earlier has gone back to where he made his shots, and would (if he could find them) show his subjects the images he had made.  Many (but not all) appreciated that gesture.  The point for me was that he was prepared to share with them his vision of them, and it was not an unsympathetic vision.  Again, part of what made him an effective photographer, was that he scouted out the locations where he wanted to shoot, and he was present often enough that the locals knew him as the guy with the camera, ie, part of the human background in those areas.


----------



## jowensphoto

2WheelPhoto said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice, OP ... Stay FAR away from the southern USA with your attitude.  Stick a camera in the wrong face in places around here and you'll need surgery to remove it from some place you don't want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and if you here one of our southern gals solemnly say "ah heh-ul naw" you better RUN!  And her concealed weapons permit is the least of your worries
Click to expand...


Can attest to this.


----------



## FinancialWar

jowensphoto said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice, OP ... Stay FAR away from the southern USA with your attitude.  Stick a camera in the wrong face in places around here and you'll need surgery to remove it from some place you don't want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and if you here one of our southern gals solemnly say "ah heh-ul naw" you better RUN!  And her concealed weapons permit is the least of your worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can attest to this.
Click to expand...


I don't understand this. So they are allowed to carry a gun and more? 

Also are southern girls the African American ones or the white cowgirls from Texas or what?


----------



## jowensphoto

I wouldn't mess with any of them, regardless of race.

And yes, we get concealed weapons permits to carry concealed handguns legally. In my state, it's as easy as taking a hunter's safety course and having no felonies on your record.


----------



## jowensphoto

And your generalizations/stereotypes are quite rude.


----------



## o hey tyler

FinancialWar said:


> I don't understand this. So they are allowed to carry a gun and more?
> 
> Also are southern girls the African American ones or the white cowgirls from Texas or what?



Your detachment from reality astounds me. 

Racial segregation ended years ago. Haven't you heard of Amurrrica being a melting pot?


----------



## Mach0

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Come and take a picture of my friend's mastiff.



Or my German shepherd lol


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## FinancialWar

err.. you guys are the one who started this stereotype of southern girls saying "ohh heolla naw" crap and walk around with a gun. Don't blame it on me. I am just trying to clarify what exactly is a southern girl. And I am not an American so I have no clue what the demographics is like over there. From what I gather from the media, different races tend to live is a specific area is the States, like Asians in San Francisco, cowboys in Texas, and New Orleans is all Africa American (I remember the flood, they were all African America refugees and Bush refused to help and everyone started robbing other)

So basically if I shoot a girl with a camera and she shoots me back with a gun... 

I am glad I don't live in America.


----------



## FinancialWar

southern girl - Google Searcho I was right, southern girls are indeed cowgirls from Texas?


----------



## pgriz

You need to update your stereotypes.  If you treat your subject with respect, and "photograph" them, you'll probably be treated with respect as well.  I'm not American, but have travelled extensively in USA, and have found the people to be very warm and welcoming anywhere I have gone.  Media-perpetuated stereotypes need to be seen for what they are.  Media portrayals of Australians are similarly skewed, and I would expect most people to try and see beyond those caricatures.


----------



## jowensphoto

FinancialWar said:


> I am glad I don't live in America.



I share you sentiment.



> you guys are the one who started this stereotype of southern girls saying "ohh heolla naw" crap and walk around with a gun.



Because people from the South do speak with certain, easy to pick out dialects. Southern states also tend to be more gun friendly.



> From what I gather from the media, different races tend to live is a  specific area is the States, like Asians in San Francisco, cowboys in  Texas, and New Orleans is all Africa American



You are really digging yourself a deep, deep hole. 

As Tyler mentioned, racial segregation ended years ago; we do not stuff our Asian community into San Francisco, nor do all African Americans live in Louisiana.



> southern girl - Google Searcho I was right, southern girls are indeed cowgirls from Texas?



No, "Southern Girls" are females from/living in any area below the Sunbelt. Hence, VA is south (not deep south, but southern, nonetheless).


----------



## digital flower

FinancialWar said:


> err.. you guys are the one who started this stereotype of southern girls saying "ohh heolla naw" crap and walk around with a gun. Don't blame it on me. I am just trying to clarify what exactly is a southern girl. And I am not an American *so I have no clue* what the demographics is like over there. *From what I gather from the media*, different races tend to live is a specific area is the States, like Asians in San Francisco, cowboys in Texas, and New Orleans is all Africa American (I remember the flood, they were all African America refugees and Bush refused to help and everyone started robbing other)
> 
> So basically if I shoot a girl with a camera and she shoots me back with a gun...
> 
> I am glad I don't live in America.



Boy you sure have some warped opinions that are NOT based on facts. Its kind of stupid to make those kind of generalizations about a country with a population of 311 million and a land area of over 9 million sq. kms. No offense but I am glad you don't live in America too. We have enough idiots over here already


----------



## FinancialWar

digital flower said:


> FinancialWar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you sure have some warped opinions that are NOT based on facts. Its kind of stupid to make those kind of generalizations about a country with a population of 311 million and a land area of over 9 million sq. kms. No offense but I am glad you don't live in America too. We have enough idiots over here already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not stupid to generalize at all. You American's are hyper-sensitive about this racial issue because the way White people treated the Blacks and Indians. And to make up for White's past mistakes, the current American generation have to live in a state of constant political-racial correctness in fear of backlash from the Blacks and other minorities.
> 
> Just few days ago, a reporter was fired for say "chink in the armour".
> 
> I also remembered this American Jackass gets all worked up because some AUstralian performers painted their face black to imitate Michael Jackson on an Australian TV show in Australia.. here's the video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0qi5sJRywY
> 
> 
> It's not stupid to generalise, it is stupid to say "yes because racial segregation ended decades ago, every area in our country have the same proportion of different races and are living happily together".
> 
> Americans and their political correctness.
> 
> no wonder why the world think Americans the way they do.
Click to expand...


----------



## jowensphoto

This is the last thing I'm going to say before I place you on my ignore list.

You want to talk about how bad whites treated blacks and Native Americans? What about what you Aussies have done/are doing to your indigenous people?

You're a real piece of work. I hope one day you shove your camera into the wrong teen aged girls face; whether it be her father or her boyfriend near by, I hope he hands your ass to you.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

jowensphoto said:


> This is the last thing I'm going to say* before I place you on my ignore list*.
> 
> You want to talk about how bad whites treated blacks and Native Americans? What about what you Aussies have done/are doing to your indigenous people?
> 
> You're a real piece of work. I hope one day you shove your camera into the wrong teen aged girls face; whether it be her father or her boyfriend near by, I hope he hands your ass to you.



gonna' put the child on iggy huh


----------



## jowensphoto

I hope that didn't come off like I was trying to be an internet tough guy (gal)... I just can't deal with the stupidity and ignorance.

And they are sick of giving me new monitors at work... these plasmas don't take a punch like a goold ol' CRT!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

jowensphoto said:


> I hope that didn't come off like I was trying to be an internet tough guy (gal)... *I just can't deal with the stupidity and ignorance*.
> 
> And they are sick of giving me new monitors at work... these plasmas don't take a punch like a goold ol' CRT!



Yeah but you gotta' admit its been fun baiting this  kid! =)


----------



## jowensphoto

Ya know what drives me crazy? Foreigners (in this case, those not from the US) have this opinion of Americans as uncultured, uneducated, and generally, that we are completely ethnocentric. The same people making those accusations usually have little experience dealing with an actual American and little comprehension of American culture and history.

I don't try to appear like I understand Australia. I know bits and pieces of related history, and quite a lot about surrounding marine life, but I don't even pretend to know/understand the culture.


I did have a camp counselor from New Zealand once... same place, right? :lmao:


----------



## jowensphoto

2WheelPhoto said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that didn't come off like I was trying to be an internet tough guy (gal)... *I just can't deal with the stupidity and ignorance*.
> 
> And they are sick of giving me new monitors at work... these plasmas don't take a punch like a goold ol' CRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you gotta' admit its been fun baiting this  kid! =)
Click to expand...


Hook, line, sinker.


----------



## FinancialWar

all I said was Americans are extremely conscious about being political correct, sometimes to the point of defying logic as exhibited by posts in this thread.


----------



## Mach0




----------



## jowensphoto

Mach0- you have superior use of memes.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Look, we went from lame pics topic to Americans defying logic....   all in the same thread


----------



## Mach0

I have sense of humor... You can't take the Internet seriously.....there's more to life than the Internet lol.


----------



## memento




----------



## The_Traveler

FinancialWar said:


> This is really depressing, Yesterday was the first time I really took the courage to the street. It was the first time doing street photography. Had people calling cop on me and stuff.



I didn't read the usual tangle of crap as people get worked up so this may have been said before.

First of all, street photography is difficult - and it is not just taking pictures of people up close, in the street or anywhere else. It has nothing to do with where you are or what focal length you are using, or that it's color or bw; none of that means anything.

It is seeing something or someone that has a meaning or emotion or an idea that is beyond just capturing the content.  Then the photographer has to capture it in a way that isolates the moment and transmits what you see to the viewer.

The rest of your pictures are just snaps but this one below has something to it. Why? because it presents the viewer with a situation and leaves them to wonder about what is really going on.  It would have been a bit better if you had been some distance to your right so their view mirrors the format of the picture and cropped to a 4 h x 6 w but it is what it is.

This is more in the realm of street photos.






these are some of mine.
whether you like them or not, this is what I think of as street photography, not a hot babe in the bunch - at different focal lengths, bw, color.


----------



## One2

I'm actually surprised this thread hasn't been locked yet...


----------



## o hey tyler

FinancialWar said:


> all I said was Americans are extremely conscious about being political correct, sometimes to the point of defying logic as exhibited by posts in this thread.



All I am saying is that you're a racist who works off of stereotypes and what's heard on the news. Do you believe and then misinterpret everything you see on TV?


----------



## digital flower

FinancialWar said:


> *so I have no clue*


 That seems really true




FinancialWar said:


> *From what I gather from the media*


:er:



FinancialWar said:


> And I am not an American so I have no clue From what I gather from the media, different races tend to live is a specific area is the States, like Asians in San Francisco, cowboys in Texas, and New Orleans is all Africa American (I remember the flood, they were all African America refugees and Bush refused to help and everyone started robbing other)





FinancialWar said:


> different races tend to live is a specific area is the States,





FinancialWar said:


> like Asians in San Francisco,


Wrong
The racial makeup and population of San Francisco included: 390,387 Whites (48.5%), 267,915 Asians (33.3%), 121,744 Hispanics or Latinos (15.1%), 48,870 African Americans (6.1%), 4,024 Native Americans (0.5%), 3,359 Pacific Islanders (0.4%), 53,021 from other races (6.6%), and 37,659 from two or more races (4.7%)


FinancialWar said:


> cowboys in Texas,


Wrong. Cant even define this statement



FinancialWar said:


> and New Orleans is all Africa American


Wrong only 60% of the population. 

Why don't you quit talking about stuff you know nothing about.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

digital flower said:


> Why don't you *quit talking about stuff you know nothing about*.








Well said


----------



## Derrel

pgriz said:


> You need to update your stereotypes.  If you treat your subject with respect, and "photograph" them, you'll probably be treated with respect as well.  I'm not American, but have travelled extensively in USA, and have found the people to be very warm and welcoming anywhere I have gone.  Media-perpetuated stereotypes need to be seen for what they are.  Media portrayals of Australians are similarly skewed, and I would expect most people to try and see beyond those caricatures.



At Outback Steak House, the have these TV commericals in which the host is always warm, and welcoming, with a thick, fake Aussie accent. "Weel-come tuh Auh-iut-Back _Steak-Haaaawse, mate! Seet back and eeen-joy ahhh day-core, and yeer wai't'ress'll be with yuh in a j-eee-fey! Make shuuu-uah to or'duh a nice, dee-lish-shus app-e-ti-zzuuuh, and theeeen maybe one of ahhhh fine entreeeeees from thuh bar'bie, like  ste-auhk see'd in mushrooms in clarified buttuh, oh maybe some fine shreeeeeemp, skew'uh-'d and cook to puh-fection on the bah-bie!" I love the stereotypical Australian....don't get a chance to meet many of 'em e-uh tho..

Such is the media-pertpetuated stereotype of an Australian man. Why is the OP not like that?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

haha!


----------



## IByte

FinancialWar you got to stop believing what you are seeing on TV, even the stuff they are claiming to be nonfiction.

Also besides busting your chops, I think the rest of us are trying to tell you is use some common sense.
You can't use "I can take photos anytime I want on the public streets" bit to use as your arguement.  There are times when to use discretion and times when to ask a person regardless of their background and demographics.  If you continue using your close-minded mentality you can get seriously hurt.  

Having said that , I welcome all the southern bells to a photo shoot and the cooking is damn good lol.


----------



## jowensphoto

IByte said:


> FinancialWar you got to stop believing what you are seeing on TV, even the stuff they claim that's nonfiction.
> 
> Also besides busting your chops, I think the rest of us are trying to tell you is use some common sense.
> You can't use "I can take photos anytime I want on the public streets" bit to use as your arguement.  There are times when to use discrestion and times when to ask a person regardless of their background and demographics.  If you contibue using your close-minded mentality you can get seriously hurt.
> 
> Having said that , I welcome all the southern bells to a photo shoot and the cooking is damn good lol.



FWIW, I make the best mashed potatoes and mac and cheese!

Yep, shamelessly tooting my own horn.


----------



## IByte

jowensphoto said:
			
		

> FWIW, I make the best mashed potatoes and mac and cheese!
> 
> Yep, shamelessly tooting my own horn.



...did you say mashed potatoes and steak with some serious TLC?  I'm thete!! Lol


----------



## ghache

jowensphoto said:


> I hope that didn't come off like I was trying to be an internet tough guy (gal)... I just can't deal with the stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> And they are sick of giving me new monitors at work... these plasmas don't take a punch like a goold ol' CRT!



getting upset over the interwebz. and punching screens. cool.


----------



## Mach0

IByte said:
			
		

> Having said that , I welcome all the southern bells to a photo shoot and the cooking is damn good lol.




The southern bells are friendlier than the women where I am from.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Mach0 said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that , I welcome all the southern bells to a photo shoot and the cooking is damn good lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The southern bells are friendlier than the women where I am from.
Click to expand...


They smoke fine cigars too!  Here is my friend Mindy.


----------



## Bossy

2WheelPhoto said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that , I welcome all the southern bells to a photo shoot and the cooking is damn good lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The southern bells are friendlier than the women where I am from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They smoke fine cigars too!  Here is my friend Mindy.
Click to expand...


Silly southern girl, she's doing it wrong


----------



## IByte

Bossy said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The southern bells are friendlier than the women where I am from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They smoke fine cigars too!  Here is my friend Mindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly southern girl, she's doing it wrong
Click to expand...


Show us how it's really done Bossy 8}


----------



## jowensphoto

ghache said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that didn't come off like I was trying to be an internet tough guy (gal)... I just can't deal with the stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> And they are sick of giving me new monitors at work... these plasmas don't take a punch like a goold ol' CRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting upset over the interwebz. and punching screens. cool.
Click to expand...


My bad, forgot the sarcasm font, yet again!


----------



## Bossy

IByte said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> They smoke fine cigars too!  Here is my friend Mindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly southern girl, she's doing it wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us how it's really done Bossy 8}
Click to expand...


Haha maybe I oughta


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Or at least show me how to pose my friends with a cigar next time


----------



## IByte

Bossy said:
			
		

> Haha maybe I oughta



That's what I'm talking lil lady I have cigars, fedora strike a pose.


----------



## kundalini

Wow.... and I thought this thread was suppose to be about street photography.

You people are making me dizzy.........


----------



## IByte

kundalini said:
			
		

> Wow.... and I thought this thread was suppose to be about street photography.
> 
> You people are making me dizzy.........
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlpyri9jnZY&feature=fvst



I think it has been officially hijacked lol.


----------



## cgipson1

Man... The things I miss when on airplane!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

cgipson1 said:


> Man... The things I miss when on airplane!



I'll be doing the same tomorrow


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Man... The things I miss when on airplane!



Hmmmm doing "street" photography on the airplane are we?


----------



## Bossy

IByte said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha maybe I oughta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking lil lady I have cigars, fedora strike a pose.
Click to expand...


LOL. I'll add it to my list of things to shoot


----------



## FinancialWar

yes I got my X100 today. Does anyone know how to focus with camera??


----------



## o hey tyler

FinancialWar said:


> yes I got my X100 today. Does anyone know how to focus with camera??



Read the manual... Unless the manual isn't a "stereotypical" place to find information.


----------



## EIngerson

Cool. A new camera. You can come take my picture with it. I'd love to meet you on the street.


----------



## javier

Expectations and discipline . The first thing that I had to learn to accept is that I will miss far more pictures than I will ever get. There are many times and there will be many more that I will come home with nothing worth keeping. The most difficult thing that I had to do was learn to use the delete button on my computer. Part of how I developed this discipline was to use a 2 gig card in my dslr's or if shooting film, I would most often use 24exp rolls. If the need came where I needed more room on my SD card, then I would start to delete pictures then and their in the camera. If shooting film, I always carried an extra roll. Having said this, I can't recall the last time I filled a 2 gig card and shot a full roll in a single outing. The exception being if I am traveling and then I will load a 16 gig card. Try and capture the money picture with the first shot. This I can't emphasize enough. It is rare to get a quality second shot off for me. While I do keep my camera in burst mode, it is rare for me to keep my finger on the trigger. Usually I just shoot once. If you must shoot in a burst, 2-3 images per seconds max is about perfect for street. Keep in mind that after the first release of the shutter, the magic candid moment is likely gone. Keep in mind also that the more you walk, the better your chances of running up on something are. Don't look to force a picture. If it is there, it is there, if not, it is not. If you miss it, you miss it. Move on and don't try and make something out of nothing. You will only find trouble. 

Welcome to Street Vision Los Angeles 8~): Street shooting tips and techniques
Flickr: Street Vision L.A.'s Photostream


----------



## FinancialWar

I don't know where to buy film roll for my X100 though. Didn't even know X100 can use film roll. That's a bonus.


----------



## FinancialWar

stockfoto said:


> Hello Friends ,
> Nice street  Photography man ....



Thanks for the encouraging words


----------



## LightSpeed

Great, another pile on.
Complete with patriotism and how great the most in debt country in the world is.
With a little ani racism thrown in for good measure.
Little new flash. Racism in America is alive and well.......always been that way in every country in the world and will always be so to some degree.
Don't believe me? Lets all chip in, and send some non-racist white people on a little trip. We'll drop em off, wearing their best business suits,  in Harlem, or Downtown Detroit for a casual stroll around the block
at about 8:00 pm.

It's possible that one day, there will be no such thing as racism.
We can all hope, but probably won;t live long enough to see it.


----------



## pgriz

OP, just googled your camera (Fujifilm X100, right?), and its a digital rangefinder with an 12 megabyte APS-C sensor.  Where are you getting that you need film for it?


----------



## digital flower

LightSpeed said:


> Great, another pile on.
> Complete with patriotism and how great the most in debt country in the world is.
> With a little ani racism thrown in for good measure.
> Little new flash. Racism in America is alive and well.......always been that way in every country in the world and will always be so to some degree.
> Don't believe me? Lets all chip in, and send some non-racist white people on a little trip. We'll drop em off, wearing their best business suits,  in Harlem, or Downtown Detroit for a casual stroll around the block
> at about 8:00 pm.
> 
> It's possible that one day, there will be no such thing as racism.
> We can all hope, but probably won;t live long enough to see it.



Great another person who is brilliant at stating the obvious. 

As a member of a racially mixed family thanks for the news flash. We deal with this all the time. My posts had nothing to do with patriotism or flag waving it was more trying to correct misinformation and plain ignorance both of which I feel contribute to the problems we have with race relations in the United States. I guess you havent been to Harlem lately as it has become quite gentrified. Your statement about Detroit and Harlem are stereotypical, why are you saying that these neighborhoods are not safe?


----------



## SCraig

FinancialWar said:


> all I said was Americans are extremely conscious about being political correct, sometimes to the point of defying logic as exhibited by posts in this thread.


Your phrase should read: *SOME **Americans are extremely conscious about being political correct ...* Since in reality MOST Americans are not politically correct and will gladly state their honest opinion regardless of the consequences.


----------



## LungFish

FinancialWar said:


> I don't know where to buy film roll for my X100 though. Didn't even know X100 can use film roll. That's a bonus.



What??????


----------



## imagemaker46

Th Op appears to have missed the class on "clues"   His new camera the fuji x-100 that he needs film for, is a digital camera.  He ambushes women under the deception of calling it "street photography" when he had admitted "getting a few numbers"  It became clear a while ago that he doesn't know what he's doing.  I wonder where he gets film for his Nikon D-700 that he has listed in his profile?


----------



## Dillard




----------



## molested_cow

You can afford a X100 but you cannot a DSLR?


----------



## jowensphoto

imagemaker46 said:


> Th Op appears to have missed the class on "clues"   His new camera the fuji x-100 that he needs film for, is a digital camera.  He ambushes women under the deception of calling it "street photography" when he had admitted "getting a few numbers"  It became clear a while ago that he doesn't know what he's doing.  I wonder where he gets film for his Nikon D-700 that he has listed in his profile?



He knows exactly what he's doing, and I'm done feeding the bridge dweller.


----------



## LightSpeed

digital flower said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, another pile on.
> Complete with patriotism and how great the most in debt country in the world is.
> With a little ani racism thrown in for good measure.
> Little new flash. Racism in America is alive and well.......always been that way in every country in the world and will always be so to some degree.
> Don't believe me? Lets all chip in, and send some non-racist white people on a little trip. We'll drop em off, wearing their best business suits,  in Harlem, or Downtown Detroit for a casual stroll around the block
> at about 8:00 pm.
> 
> It's possible that one day, there will be no such thing as racism.
> We can all hope, but probably won;t live long enough to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great another person who is brilliant at stating the obvious.
> 
> As a member of a racially mixed family thanks for the news flash. We deal with this all the time. My posts had nothing to do with patriotism or flag waving it was more trying to correct misinformation and plain ignorance both of which I feel contribute to the problems we have with race relations in the United States. I guess you haven&#8217;t been to Harlem lately as it has become quite gentrified. Your statement about Detroit and Harlem are stereotypical, why are you saying that these neighborhoods are not safe?
Click to expand...


Great another person living in fantasy land, where the news comes from the Government propaganda machine.
Oh look ......there's a unicorn in the back yard. Let me go catch him.
Oh my God! A rainbow with a pot of gold. I just can't believe it.

I just knew someone was going to pop up with something ridiculous, claiming brilliancy for stating the OBVIOUS TRUTH
and offended by the OBVIOUS TRUTH.
Furthermore, you think you are the only one who deals with this? That you're the sole authority to speak on the subject.
That no one else better have any input? Because you're from a racially mixed family?
Does this in and of itself, make you the resident expert on racial affairs, and when they should be discussed and by whom?
As far as stereotypical correspondence goes, you cite ignorance as the problem.
Pardon me.


Oh, PS, racism was being discussed on this thread when I opened it.
Had nothing to do with me. Now did it?


----------



## LaFoto

Right-o. This thread has been sufficiently derailed. Time for it to come to an ending. Bye thread.


----------



## tirediron

*Never mind, Lafoto beat me to it.*


----------



## LaFoto

Nah. Has been locked already. Sorry, we were at it at the same time...


----------

